# Single and pair of Roborovski Hamster- Bristol, Southampton and Exeter



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home-run rodent rescue based in Bristol.

If you are interested in adopting any of these hamsters please email us for an adoption form.

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.

Contact details
Website:mickelmarshmouse
Email: mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: ROBOROVSKI DWARF HAMSTER
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 8mth
Name(s): Stewie and Dumpling
Colours: Standard
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue
Temperament: Typical lively robos.
Medical problems: None apparent.

















Group: 2
Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 8mth
Name(s): James
Colours: Standard 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue
Temperament: James will sit in your hand for short periods and is very entertaining to watvh within the cage.
Medical problems: None apparent.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These boys are still looking for new homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Stewie and Dumpling have gone to their new home today. 
James is still waiting.


----------



## maddypup (Nov 13, 2010)

Is James still available? :001_smile:


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in replying. James was reserved but the person that placed the reserve has fallen out of contact which means James is once again up for adoption.


----------

